# Point Blank bows?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I posted my guitar for trade on Craigs list for a used bow. Somebody said they'd trade their Point Blank for my guitar that I was hoping to get $300 cash or worth of a bow out of. I can't find any info on Point Blank bows online. Anyone got some info on whether or not I'd be getting a bum bow?


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

never heard of a piont blank bow.....does it show any pic. of the bow....


----------

